# Proof that Love is blind



## bloodwood (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Cupid!


----------



## Yuray (Feb 25, 2011)

If he had a proper fight plan this never would have happened.............


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2011)

My thought was that he's just getting older and needs to get his vision checked.


----------



## Yuray (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree somewhat, however, being older, (as I am), and with piloting experience, certain measures are in place to ensure that all physical requirements must be in compliance with the Medical Standards of Canadian Aviation, and included in those regulations are prescription glasses. If he was flying while not being in compliance and the flight resulted in catastrophe....1. he was not wearing his glasses, or 2. he was drinking love potion #9, or 3. he was texting. ..........:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2011)

Cupid no take orders from anyone! :rant:


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 25, 2011)

I think he saw a pretty lady and got distracted. 
Peter


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2011)

David Baxter said:


> Cupid no take orders from anyone! :rant:


 
There's always one rebel in the mix.


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 25, 2011)

(Psst STP,    Didn't we say "Grumpy"?   )


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 26, 2011)

That looks painful. mg:


----------

